# bees in base of tree



## bevy's honeybees (Apr 21, 2011)

I just got home from looking at a colony going into the base of a pine tree, looks like a cave at the entrance and it's right at the ground. I wished I'd had a wire coat hanger with me to check how far up the tree they were going. I had a plastic probe that I could tell it went downward and deeper towards the back of the tree.It's not a dead tree, not hollow. Drilling a hole and doing bee go will not work. I wondered about bee go underneath colony through a tube, see if I could drive them out that way with the hope they would cluster nearby for me to collect. It's overcast today, ready to rain, and the bees were not bothered at all with my probing around right at the entrance. Only one followed me when I walked away .and it left as soon as I was about 15 feet away.

Anyone ever do a removal like this, and how did you do it? Hope picture attachment worked.


----------



## ken rice (Apr 28, 2010)

Yes several times with good success.Look up Cleo Hogan trapout on this site. works great.


----------



## Cleo C. Hogan Jr (Feb 27, 2010)

Here is a photo of a trapout, just about what you are talking about. Had to dig down to place trap below the entrance where the bees were going into the roots.

Bevy. Do you have a copy of the plans for trapping, with the photos that I send to people?

choganjr


----------



## bevy's honeybees (Apr 21, 2011)

No I don't Cleo. If you could send that to me; do you need my email address? Thank you!


----------



## Cleo C. Hogan Jr (Feb 27, 2010)

Yes. e-mail to [email protected]


----------

